# Rye in EZY water calc



## mckenry (27/2/13)

Does anyone know what rye should be classified as in EZY water calc?

Not caramel rye, so its not going in as a crystal. Just normal rye malt.
Thanks


----------



## tiprya (27/2/13)

Whack it in as wheat I'd reckon.


----------



## mckenry (27/2/13)

Really? Not questioning your seriousness, but do you have any basis for this?
Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (27/2/13)

I treat Rye as a base malt in EZ Calc. At around 5-6 EBC it's got very little ability to change the pH of the mash.
From my files ---- 

View attachment Grain EBC Guidelines.docx


----------



## tiprya (27/2/13)

As Tidal said, it will affect the mash pH so minimally, it won't really matter what you put it in as (it's not a roast or a crystal, and if you fiddle around with the other options, you'll see they have very little difference between them).


----------



## mckenry (27/2/13)

Thanks brethren


----------



## KaiTroester (28/2/13)

treat rye malt like wheat malt in these calculators. Based on my experience it has a similar distilled water pH to wheat, which is around 6. If rye is only a small portion of the grist it will matter little, though.

Kai


----------

